# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > Probably Engine >  To anyone that is still using PE or Nethermachine

## NessK

Looks like things are pretty much dead around both of these solutions.

I am still using both and writing rotations etc. 

If anyone is still using or developing it in, drop me a msg. Would love to share the stuff I have developed. 

NK

----------


## NessK

Or post here.. Duh..

----------


## TheBovice

Is PE still able to be ran on Live servers?

----------


## NessK

Yep. It can run on pretty much any server.

----------


## TheBovice

Well I thought this was completely dead and been wanting to develop more rotations for everyone. When I get home from work I will have to get this running so I can start making some rotations. Is there a "safer" LUA unlocker for live servers you recommend? I obviously know none of them are completely safe. But I have always had luck with EWT

----------


## NessK

That is a question I can't answer. I do not use Windows. I know Firehack because 'all' the things it does, is not safe. havent looked at really anything much. 
Let me know if you need help with what ya got.

----------


## Laksmack

Does that mean you have a working unlocker for Mac?

----------


## NessK

Yes, sure do...

----------


## paipaint

Yo! saw this and was quite interested, mind sharing some profiles? I'll send you a PM.

----------

